

JavaScript UI framework Kendo UI releases Beta 2 - toddanglin
http://www.kendoui.com/blogs/teamblog/posts/11-10-07/kendo_ui_beta_2_now_available.aspx

======
arkitaip
Do we need another js/html framework?

Well, I've spent the last few days coding with Twitter's Bootstrap and the
Dojo toolkit and both are a pain to use. Bootstrap is too controlling, only
supports the latest browsers, and has a very non-intuitive grid system. Dojo
takes the kitchen sink approach yet doesn't offer a lightweight grid system so
you're forced to look for alternatives.

So yeah, we need another js/html framework, maybe this time it actually
delivers on its promises. I'm intrigued by the focus on jQuery, HTML 5 and
supporting mobile devices, but I'm not going to start using this framework as
of yet.

